# Doctor's Visit



## Dane Fuller (Jul 10, 2012)

Last Friday, I tossed some wood in the pickup and headed to Oklahoma for a visit with the good doctor Keller.

We turned wood, traded wood, & laughed a lot. The Kellers treated me with great hospitality. I had a great time and want to thank them for opening their home to me. My only complaint is that the time visiting with & learning from one of the best was way too short.

Here is a collaboration piece:
Apricot
About 8x8
Finish is Antique Oil
[attachment=7643]
[attachment=7644]
[attachment=7645]
[attachment=7646]
[attachment=7647]


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 10, 2012)

Very cool! Pretty long drive for a weekend. Nice piece, must have been easy to get the shavings out.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 10, 2012)

A fusion of talents. Awesome result.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2012)

It was a great visit although far too short! Lots of turning and BS followed by some decent fajitas and a Duck Dynasty marathon on A&E.

For the record, I did the easy part of this piece, and Dane did all of the hard parts. He looked like a pro with the hollowing rig, and he's a heck of a good guy to boot!

We're planning to hook up again in Waco at the SWAT symposium in August, and hopefully some of you folks will join us there.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 10, 2012)

Another amazing piece - curious minds want o know - what is your method of cutting the holes for the splines? 
Scott


----------



## drycreek (Jul 11, 2012)

> Another amazing piece - curious minds want o know - what is your method of cutting the holes for the splines?
> Scott



+1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 11, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Another amazing piece - curious minds want o know - what is your method of cutting the holes for the splines?
> Scott



Plate joiner/biscuit cutter. After cutting the slot, I make curved splines with a 2" radius curve to match the kerf of the cutter blade. I've used thick CA or epoxy to secure them.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, folks.

And....Duck Dynasty is awesome.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 11, 2012)

DKMD said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Another amazing piece - curious minds want o know - what is your method of cutting the holes for the splines?
> ...



Thanks - so you are almost at the finished diameter when you do this?


----------



## DKMD (Jul 11, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...



In this case, we did the splines after shaping the outside but before sanding and hollowing. The splines are too brittle to turn down, so we cut them close with a dovetail saw and power sanded them flush.


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 11, 2012)

awesome piece. did you have any problem holding it? Or with a lot of flex while turning?Do you use a boring bar setup?
Dean


----------



## Vern Tator (Jul 11, 2012)

OOOOps  I got my Deans confused!! Couldn't figure out how Dean Jordan got all the way to OK and back over the weekend. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Jul 11, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> awesome piece. did you have any problem holding it? Or with a lot of flex while turning?Do you use a boring bar setup?
> Dean



No problems holding it, and no real flex issues to speak of... There was one 'finger' of wood in the largest void that blew out when hollowing, but we figured that might happen. Dane hollowed this with the monster articulated rig, and he did a heck of a job on a tricky piece of wood!


----------

